# ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences?



## FUZHEAD (Nov 15, 2002)

I have a OBD2 ABA engine in my 97 jetta. I need a new block and head and not wanted to rebuilt, looking to see a used motor instead. I was wonder if they are major differences with the newer AEG motors compared to the older ABA.
I just am focused on the head and block. I am pretty much replace those two major parts of the engine. I want to reuse all sensors and accessories. I know the intake manifold is different.
thanks for your help ahead of time


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences? (FUZHEAD)*

The aba block is taller than the aeg and has longer rods, more torque. I'm not sure the accesories would bolt up to the aeg block as it uses a single serpetine belt for all the accesories, where the aba uses a v-belt and sepentine belt. 
The heads are basically the same. why go with an aeg block though when aba's are a dime a dozen? go with a 95 or earlier aba head as its the german made one and flows better than your obd2 head. Pre 96 blocks are also better, as they have a forged cranks and oil squirters.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences? (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_The aba block is taller than the aeg and has longer rods, more torque. 

I disagree about the torque deal! The 2.0 HAS ALWAYS been 115 hp and 122 tq!
Check it out: http://www.vwfixx.com/tuningguide/
find the technical specs for 2.08 v engine!
Apart from that there are some other differences. Some ABA engines use destributors in the ignition system. AEG is entirely coilpacks a.k.a distributorless. There are differences in the air intakes and also the throttle bodies.
I also agree, ABA are cheaper. Don't mess with AEG unless you really want it...


----------



## FUZHEAD (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences? (vasillalov)*

Thanks very great specs. I cant use a older motor cause it doesnt pass emissions. It been hard finding OBD2 motor. 
But since I know the AEG motors dont fit it narrows my search. Guess I have to find 97 and up motor.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences? (FUZHEAD)*

could you put an ABA head on an MK4? and run the stock management? jus curious.


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences? (Impulse333)*

The mounting points are different for the AEG and the ABA blocks. The two blocks are designed for different setups. There is no provision for a distributor on the AEG. The heads are very similar...BUT not entirely. There are important differences that preclude easy swapping. ABA engines are plentiful.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences? (FUZHEAD)*

what do you mean an older motor won't pass emisions?
You can use an obd1 engine and as long as you use your current intake and exhaust manifold the emissions stuff will all still work on it.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences? (vasillalov)*

The torgue is the same but at a lower rpm, I attribute this to the long runners the AEG manifold has, the ABA head has very short runners.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences? (FUZHEAD)*

Obd2 started in 96, all ABA's are distributor.


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: ABA engine vs AEG engine? major differences? (all-starr-me)*

anyone know the differences between the head bolts? I have a set of mk4 head bolts don't know if they'll work on my aba.


----------

